# Code Review



## disconnectus (30. Jun 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben sehr große Programme, die wir ständig versuchen weiter zu entwickeln. Die Programme laufen aber die sind leider sehr schlecht programmiert, deswegen ist es wirklich schwer sie weiter zu erweitern.

Unsere Mitarbeiter sind keine erfahrenen Programmierer und sie kennen aber den Code gut genug um die nötige Änderungen  vorzunehmen. Wir dürfen auch keinen erfahrenen Programmierer einstellen.

Ist es möglich irgendwie professionell Code Review machen zu lassen? Gibt es überhaupt Firmen die uns helfen, die Struktur der Programme zu verbessern?

Wir sind bereit höhere Summen zu zahlen.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Thallius (30. Jun 2016)

Wo liegt denn jetzt das Problem einen Freelancer zu angagieren, der euch hilft? Da sollte es im Java Bereich doch sicher auch was gutes geben. Allerdings ist die Frage was für dich höhere Summen sind. Bei einem wirklich großen Software Projekt würde ich mal von mindestens 1 Monat ausgehen um das gröbste zu bereinigen und da wirs du für einen brauchbaren Freelancer halt mal 15-20.000 Euro hinlegen müssen.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## disconnectus (30. Jun 2016)

Vielen Dank Claus

Ich denke, das nimmt mindestens ein Monat Zeit. Man kann 15.000-20.000 vielleicht allokieren.

Er soll aber nicht Vollzeit arbeiten. Es ist für uns besser, wenn er die Arbeit auf 3 Monaten Teilen kann. 2 Tage die Woche kann er vorbeikommen und unsere Entwickler können vielleicht ihm auch bisschen helfen.

Wo finde ich so ein Freelancer und wie beurteile ich, dass er 15.000-20.000 Wert ist?


----------



## tommysenf (30. Jun 2016)

Du kannst zum Beispiel ein Projekt über GULP ausschreiben. 15.000 - 20.000 halte ich für etwas hoch gegriffen. Der übliche Stundensatz liegt meiner Erfahrung nach für einen Java Architekten so um die 80 - 85 Euro die Stunde. Beurteilen kannst du es anhand seines CV, vor allem Vorprojekte und persönlichen oder Telefoninterviews. Üblich ist auch das man sich vorherige Auftraggeber nennen lässt und diesen dann kontaktiert.


----------



## InfectedBytes (1. Jul 2016)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> 15.000 - 20.000 halte ich für etwas hoch gegriffen. Der übliche Stundensatz liegt meiner Erfahrung nach für einen Java Architekten so um die 80 - 85 Euro die Stunde.


Ein Monat lang (~4,4 Wochen) an einem Projekt Vollzeit arbeiten bei 85€/stunde sind eben etwa 15.000€


----------



## tommysenf (1. Jul 2016)

InfectedBytes hat gesagt.:


> Ein Monat lang (~4,4 Wochen) an einem Projekt Vollzeit arbeiten bei 85€/stunde sind eben etwa 15.000€



Im Projektmanagement geht man im allgemeinem vom Mannmonat aus, welcher aus 20 Manntagen besteht.
Und ein Monat a 160 abrechenbarer Stunden zu 80€ sind in etwa 13.000€

Damit liege ich dann bei 13.000€ - 15.000€, was für mich etwas anderes ist als 15.000€ - 20.000€. Sprich 20% weniger.


----------



## Thallius (1. Jul 2016)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> Im Projektmanagement geht man im allgemeinem vom Mannmonat aus, welcher aus 20 Manntagen besteht.
> Und ein Monat a 160 abrechenbarer Stunden zu 80€ sind in etwa 13.000€
> 
> Damit liege ich dann bei 13.000€ - 15.000€, was für mich etwas anderes ist als 15.000€ - 20.000€. Sprich 20% weniger.



Von Mannmonat kannt du aber nur ausgehen, wenn es sich um Angestellte handelt. Dann ergeben sich die 20 Tage aus Urlaub / Krankheit etc. Bei Freelancern bezahlst du das nicht. Ergo sind es die vollen  arbeitsfähigen Tage des Monats und das sind eben mal rund 25% mehr womit du wieder bei 15-20000 liegst 

Gruß

Claus


----------



## tommysenf (1. Jul 2016)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> womit du wieder bei 15-20000 liegst


Nein, ich liege in dem Fall bei 14.000 bis 15.000 siehe Rechnung von InfectedBytes, wobei solche Vergleiche eigentlich auch nur über den Stundensatz sinnvoll sind.


----------



## Thallius (1. Jul 2016)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> Nein, ich liege in dem Fall bei 14.000 bis 15.000 siehe Rechnung von InfectedBytes, wobei solche Vergleiche eigentlich auch nur über den Stundensatz sinnvoll sind.



Kopfrechnen ist nicht so Deine Stärke oder 

13.000 + 25% = 14000 ?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## tommysenf (1. Jul 2016)

4,4 Wochen * 40h/Woche * 80Euro/h = 14080 Euro



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Kopfrechnen ist nicht so Deine Stärke oder



Deshalb nutze ich einen Rechner, dann klappt es auch mit der Kalkulation 

PS.: Interessant fände ich auch wie du auf 25 fakturierbare Tage im Monat kommst?


----------



## stg (1. Jul 2016)

Die Frage ist ja auch, was man unter "brauchbar" versteht. Tagessätze zwischen 750€-1000€ sind nicht unrealistisch und da komme ich genau wie Thallius auch auf 15-20k€. Klar, man findet auch immer einen Deppen, der für die Häfte davon arbeitet, aber da muss man sich dann auch fragen, wieso er es sich nicht erlauben kann oder will mehr zu verlangen.


----------



## tommysenf (1. Jul 2016)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Tagessätze zwischen 750€-1000€ sind nicht unrealistisch


Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass sie unrealistisch sind, nur halt über dem branchenüblichem Durchschnitt. Diese Stundensätze rufen ca. 2-4% der Freelancer im Java Bereich auf. Meist erzielt man diese nur über einen Kurzeinsatz oder Projektleitertätigkeiten. In der Schweiz würde es schon wieder anders aussehen, hier ist das schon wieder realistischer.


----------



## Thallius (1. Jul 2016)

Wer als Frelancer unter 65 Euro die Stunde arbeitet macht minus. Zumindest wenn er auch an so Dinge denkt wie Altersvorsorge, Kranheitsausfälle und Urlaub etc.


----------



## tommysenf (1. Jul 2016)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Wer als Frelancer unter 65 Euro die Stunde arbeitet macht minus. Zumindest wenn er auch an so Dinge denkt wie Altersvorsorge, Kranheitsausfälle und Urlaub etc.



Ab wann er plus oder minus macht ist eigentlich nur von seinem alternativen Angestelltengehalt abhängig, daher lässt es sich leider nicht so pauschal beziffern. Der Berliner Webentwickler ist sicherlich schon bei 40 Euro im plus, der Münchner SAP Berater lächelt da gerade mal drüber. 
Als Standardformel kenne ich eigentlich die Daumenregel Bruttogehalt * 1,5  da kann man anfangen zu überlegen.


----------



## dayaftereh (1. Jul 2016)

Freelancer ist eine Idee aber davor würde ich das Buch *Working Effectively with Legacy Code *lesen. Ich schätze 99% steht da drin was ein Freelancer am Softwareentwicklungsprocess optimieren würde. Zudem gibt das Buch eine gute Hilfe Stellung, um den jenigen zu bewerten.

Schau es dir mal an. Ich finde ein sehr wichtiges Buch, das jeder Entwickler gelesen haben sollte.


----------



## Thallius (1. Jul 2016)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> Ab wann er plus oder minus macht ist eigentlich nur von seinem alternativen Angestelltengehalt abhängig, daher lässt es sich leider nicht so pauschal beziffern. Der Berliner Webentwickler ist sicherlich schon bei 40 Euro im plus, der Münchner SAP Berater lächelt da gerade mal drüber.
> Als Standardformel kenne ich eigentlich die Daumenregel Bruttogehalt * 1,5  da kann man anfangen zu überlegen.



Nein es geht ja darum, dass Du deinen Lebensunterhalt damit verdienst. Was hat das mit dem Bruttolohn zu tun? Es kann ja sein, dass ich als Angestellt deutlich  mehr verdienen würde, es mir aber einfach eine höhere LEbensqualität gibt freiberuflich zu arbeiten.

Aber rechne einfach mal durch.

40 Euro die Stunde macht 320 Euro am Tag. Bei einer Auslastung von sagen wir mal 80%, was schon verdammt gut ist. sind das dann 250 Arbeitstage * 0.8 = 200 gebuchte Tage -> 64000 Euro. Davon bezahlst du rund 30% ESt -> 19000 bleiben 45000. Sagen wir mal du legst ähnlich viel weg für die Rente wie ein Arbeitnehmen, dass sind dann knapp 20% also nochmal rund 12000 weniger. -> 33000. Dann brauchst du Krankenversicherung. Sagen wir Du bleibst gesetzlich, dann sind das nochmal 15% -> 10000 -> bleiben 23000. Die teilen wir jetzt durch 12 = 1900 Euro Netto monatlich. Da darfst du aber noch keinen Tag krank sein und Urlaub geht auch nur dann wenn du nicht gebucht bist und nicht wenn Du es willst.

Finde ich verdammt wenig

Gruß

Claus


----------



## tommysenf (1. Jul 2016)

Ja die Rechnung passt so in etwa. Das Durchschnittsgehalt eines Webdesigners liegt bei ca. 2200 Euro was Netto ca. 1.500 sind. Da die 1900 noch keinen Urlaub / Krankheit beinhalten ziehen wir noch mal 1/8 ab (4 Wochen Urlaub und 2 Wochen krank) und sind wir dann bei ca. 1650 Euro. Dass passt dann doch in etwa zu meiner Aussage, dass er bei 40/h kein Minus macht.

Und ja, es ist wenig.


----------

